# JasminWagner zeigt uns ihr...1x



## DER SCHWERE (27 Nov. 2012)

*Neues Handy 2003 *(habe das gleiche damals wegen ihr gekauft)




​


----------



## superman4567 (27 Nov. 2012)

ich finde sie einfach nur geil


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2012)

nettes Bild


----------



## lighthorse66 (28 Nov. 2012)

ok - ih nehm's zu Kenntnis


----------



## scraener87 (28 Nov. 2012)

hübsch ....


----------



## hught (1 Dez. 2012)

naja ganz ok


----------



## paulnelson (1 Dez. 2012)

Ich habe sie vor kurzem als Gast in der Sendung bei Markus Lanz gesehen.

Sie ist heute eine bezaubernde junge Frau.


----------



## natloz (1 Dez. 2012)

früher fand ich sie mal toll


----------



## klawer (1 Dez. 2012)

Tolles Handy!?


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

Danke fürs Bild


----------



## lotus (2 Dez. 2012)

tolle Frau


----------



## fsk1899 (2 Dez. 2012)

war mal geil


----------



## Snap75 (3 Dez. 2012)

klasse Handy :-=


----------



## paul77 (3 Dez. 2012)

hervorragend


----------



## Quecksilber (3 Dez. 2012)

:thx: für die nette jasmin


----------



## loewin12 (3 Dez. 2012)

na ja handy halt


----------



## marc071 (4 Dez. 2012)

Also ich finde sie echt klasse!!!
Danke fürs Bild!!:thx:


----------

